# Headache and dizziness in the 2WW



## Sassy-lassy (Apr 19, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I had ET with 5x day old blasts on Friday, and its now 4 days post transfer.

Yesterday and this morning I've had a headache and today when I got up, I felt a bit dizzy.  I have been taking pregnyl as well as the usual battery of IVF drugs and wondered if these are likely to be symptoms of implantation or down to the drugs.  

Also, I keep falling asleep!  Mind you, I've always liked my bed 

Any thoughts?

x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Sassy,

I think this early it is so hard to tell.  Our bodies have been through so much, so I would just try and not read in to any symptoms to much at the moment.  Obviously if the symptoms persist, then it would be looking good for you nearer OTD.

Good luck.

X


----------



## Rachel15 (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi

I am feeling similar.  I had my transfer on Saturday (day five).  I am feeling a bit dizzy today and convinced I am getting my usual pre-period pain which always starts five or six days before my period.  Testing day is Mon.  I too am shattered but have been for weeks.

Good luck all.

Rachelx


----------



## Eggplant (Jun 16, 2013)

Ladies with both my pregnancies I had the dizziness! so maybe a good sign. I got my dizzy spells really early too. Aunt Flo pains ignore! I was sooooooo sure on both occasions that it was all over I went to bed in disgust but she never came   Good luck


----------



## BraveGirl (Mar 30, 2010)

with my son i had dizziness on 11dpo and then BFP on 12dpo.


----------

